# Skull columns FINISHED



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

These bad boys took me FOREVER to do.
I use info and ideas from I don't know how many how-to's & showroom posts to get them done and for that I give a big THANKS to all the forum members. 'Cause if I do say so myself they came out very cool!
I put some LEDS inside the skull that shine down the front of the columns and out the eyes BUT I couldn't get a good pic. any help on how do take a good pic in the dark?
YOu may notice some blue glow on the side of the skull and in the eyes It's reflective Vinyl SO the flash made it more apparent than it really is.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

gret work I totaly dig the blue lights the paint is well done too!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great ... very nice!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

The columns look awesome, the skulls with lights inside are a great idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are going to look wonderful as a gateway to your haunt. I like how you used the little skulls as decorative accents.

Try taking a photo outside at dusk while there's still a bit of light, and definitely use a tripod unless you have rock-steady hands. That will give a better indication of how these will look at night even if it isn't totally dark when you take the shots.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

They came out awesome! Love the paint job!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Very cool! I especially like that you intentionally have the eye-lights pointing down instead of straight out. I think they'll be much more effective and way cooler like that.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Not your average columns. Interesting and original. Nice work.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work indeed.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. The led idea is great and the finish came out awesome.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

those are great, love that they are looking down- very cool idea. great paint job too!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Those look great.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice job Eeek! Those are quite a nice addition to your haunt.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Great looking columns! Those are sure to set the mood Halloween night!

For better results with the camera, take the picture without having the flash feature on the camera. Use another setting if you have one. Just check out the camera and see if you have any preset modes that you can use. Mine for instance have several settings indicated by different symbols on a turn wheel. I use the candle setting or moon setting (symbols). These do not use a flash and usually have a slower shutter speed, so definitely invest in a tripod to steady the camera. Do this, and it should result in pictures that look more like what your eye is actually seeing.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow. Thanks everybody for the nice comments.
I guess I'll need to invest in a tripod for better night shots.


----------

